# Your RFing kids



## Chiroalltheway (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you give me the ages, height, and weight of your RFing kids?? Thanks!!


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

DD is now FF but when we turned her she was
30 months, 26 lbs and about 35" tall
5 months, 16.5 lbs and 26" tall


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

Ds is 32 months old about 37" tall (more leg than torso) and weighs about 28 pounds. He rides rf'ing in an EFTA and a Radian65.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

2.5 years, 21 pounds, 34 inches
10 days, 8 pounds, 21 inches







:
DD1 was turned when she was 3.5 years, 32 pounds, 40 inches and outgrew her EFTA


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

21 months, 21 lbs, 33".


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 is my only one still rear-facing. She's 2 1/2, but I honestly don't know her height and weight. She's in 2T clothes, though. I would hazard about 30 pounds.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd was 33lbs and 3.5yrs when we turned her. Don't know how tall...

-Angela


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

DS 1,DS 2 were turned at 1.







I didn't know any better.

DD1 is 37 mos , 34"and 27# still rf in a comfort sport.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Medicmama, where is your child's head in relation to the top of the shell in the ComfortSport? Many children outgrow that seat by height long before they reach 30#. (A rear-facing seat is outgrown by height when there is less than 1" of hard plastic shell (not poofy cover) above the child's head.)


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I just turned my son back RF a couple of weeks ago, now that we found out his seat RFs to 40 pounds. He's 3 years 1 month old, about 38 inches tall (mostly torso), and 35 pounds. He still has about 3+ inches of shell above his head in the Radian XT.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

My dd is 28 months, roughly 25 pounds, I have no idea how tall she is but she is very short for her age, and she RF's in a Britax Roundabout. We're going to buy her a Marathon soon because I'm pg and that way she can RF longer and the new baby can use the Roundabout.


----------



## pixels99 (Jul 8, 2009)

14 months, about 21 pounds, ?? on height. She was 18.5 pounds, 27.5" at her 12 month checkup. RFing with tons of room in a Radian65, RadianXT, and occasionally a ComfortSport. (Lots of room in the ComfortSport, too.)


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Medicmama, where is your child's head in relation to the top of the shell in the ComfortSport? Many children outgrow that seat by height long before they reach 30#. (A rear-facing seat is outgrown by height when there is less than 1" of hard plastic shell (not poofy cover) above the child's head.)

she is about 1 1/2 away from the shell. I really do need to get a new seat for her. I bought the comfort sport as a between seat (I needed it in a pinch) it's about a year old.

I can't decide between a true fit,my ride,or wait a few weeks and get a britax blvd. any sugestions?


----------



## Mommybree (Jul 27, 2007)

DS is almost 22 months, 36", and 28 pounds. He rides RFing in a Boulevard and a Marathon.

DD was 4 years old, 41", and 35 pounds when she had to be turned FF by weight in her Marathon.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

15 months, 29 inches, 18 and 3/4 lbs. (We had a well baby visit yesterday.)


----------



## lawmama1984 (Mar 17, 2009)

14 months now and still RF comfortably. Not sure on height and weight now, but he was 25.6 lbs and 31 1/4" at 12 month WBV. We have the Britax Marathon, which goes to 35 pounds. I hope he doesn't hit the weight max for a long time b/c we want to keep him RF for as long as possible


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

2 yo on the 28th, 36", 32#.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

DS2 is now forward facing, but we turned him at about 39 months and 36 inches, 31ish lbs.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS- 26 months, around 30 lbs, and around 34 inches (not positive on this)


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

DS is 31 mos old (almost 32). Approximately 39" and 32 lbs. RF'ing in two Radians. (and occasionally FF'ing in a Marathon - which he is too tall to rearface in).


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my ds is almost 22 months and was 32.25 inches and 24lbs 4.5 oz at his well baby 2 months ago


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

DD is 35 months, 38 inches tall, and 33lbs - she just did one of those crazy fast over night growth spurts. She's RF in a Boulevard. I think we'll be buying a Safety First Complete Air within the month unless some issues come out soon making me second guess the seat as it's so new on the market.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

ds is 19 months in a couple days, and is 20 lbs and 30 inches tall (yes, the size of a 10 month old, LOL!) He'll Rf forever..........


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DS is almost 11 months, and is about 18-19 lbs, and 28-29 inches. He will be rear facing for a very long time still.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

1 month short of age 4, 36ish inches and about 28 lb.


----------



## StarlessNight (Jul 24, 2009)

DS is 21 lbs, 29" tall and almost 10 months old. He's in a True Fit.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

DD is almost 25 mo, weighs 24 lbs and is 36 in tall. She is in a Britax Marathon.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Dd almost 14 months
22.5 lbs, 31.5 inches
RF Recaro Signo


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Scarlett is 3 years + 4 months. about 28lbs and 36inches.


----------



## mamakaikai (Apr 17, 2009)

15 months
24 pounds
33 inches
Britax Marathon
Perfectly happy


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

My son is almost 18 months old, around 26 pounds, and i'm not sure how tall about he has lots of room still in his Britax Blvd. My foster son is 17.5 months old, around 23 pounds, and has lots of room still height wise in his Scenera. The foster daughter i had before him used the same seat, and she was about 23 pounds and 12.5 months old when she left.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Almost 18 mons
32 lbs fully dressed
34.5"
Happily in a True Fit


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

DS is 39 months 34lbs and 37 inches in a Boulevard awaiting our new 40lb XT.

DD is 13 months 21.5lbs and 29.5 inches in a SafeSeat Step 1.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chiroalltheway* 
Can you give me the ages, height, and weight of your RFing kids?? Thanks!!









DD is 8.5 months old and rfing in a cosco scenera.

She is 23lbs and 33 inches.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

DD.
24.5 months.
23.5lbs.
32.5".

RFing in a BLVD.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I only have one RF child now.

He is 2y7m old, 37" tall and weighs about 31lbs.

He's RF in a True Fit.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

At her last check Alex was 22lb, 30", 12months.
Now she is 14months, 24lbs, and at least an inch or so taller.

She has ages to go RF in her TrueFit. I'm pretty sure she'll make it to three.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

12 months, 20 lbs, and not sure about height, but she is on the second slot in her True Fit.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

K is 26 months, 25lbs and 32"
She rides in a rfing Marathon and Cosco Scenera with lots of room in both!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

DS 27 months 36 inches and 30 pounds rear-facing in a Marathon
DD 4 months 24 inches and 13 pounds rear-facing in a Sceneca


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

DS is 19 months, 23-ish lbs. and 32 inches in a TF and a Marathon.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Ilana and Olivia are my only rf right now.
Ilana-just over 2.5yo, 28#, 36"
Olivia-5.5 mos, 15#, 25.5"

Evan rf till 47.5 mos, 35#, and 38", he's back to 34# now but still ffing.
AJ rf till 34 mos, 34#, and 37".


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Kiddo is almost 12 months, 30ish lbs, and 31" tall


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

My daughter is 22 months, 27 lbs and I don't remember her height except that she was around 50th percentile at her last WBV 2 months ago.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

My babe is a tiny 15 month-old, 20 lbs. 6 ounces, and 28.5 inches. I usually tell people, if it comes up, that 'I've heard it's safer to keep them rear facing, and plus she's still so tiny!'


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

DS is 23 months, 28lbs, and happily rear facing in a Truefit.


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

ds is about 29 lbs and 37 in. I'm not entirely sure though. He's RF in a true fit and a britax boulevard.


----------



## SaraMum (May 17, 2009)

31 mos 29lbs and 35" RF in a Truefit and a Marathon


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

Ds2 - 13 months, 23lbs and 31"
Dd2 - 13 months, 20lbs and 32"

Both are in TrueFit's


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

only my youngest 2 are rearfacing...

Travis will be 2 on August 13th, he is 20lbs and 30" in a boulevard
River is almost 3 months old and is 8lbs and 21" in an infant carrier


----------



## kindchen (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, my kids are enormous compared to all these measurements. DD1 was RF until recently when she shot up to 35 lbs at about 23 months.

DD2 at 9 months, 24 lbs is still (of course) RF in her Marathon.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

marvel is a few weeks shy of 3 years, 25lbs and still rear-facing. fox and cash are of course rf at age 5 months and both just over 12 pounds.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

DS is 27mo, 23lbs, and I have no idea how tall . . . maybe 33"? He's wee and will likely be rear-facing until it's time to get him a driving permit.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

DS is 30 pounds, 36 inches and 28 months. I am so, so, so, so happy that we have another 10 pounds to go once I find a way to fit a Radian into the budget. His torso used to be super long, but as he gets older, his legs seem to be what are growing and his torso is now a bit on the short side thankfully.

It does make me sad to know that we have no friends who are RF'ing any longer even though we know plenty of kids who could/should be doing so.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

DS is 39mos, 40" and anywhere between 30-32lb in a Radian80


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

My little guy is 24 months. He's 35" tall and 25.5 lbs.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Our 3 y. 9.5 m. old is about 33 lbs 8 oz and 40 inches.

(Our two 5 y. 8 m. olds have been rear-facing up until last month when they were put in HBB, however one was about 45 inches and 37 lbs and the other about 46 inches and 31 lbs. when they were turned. That's extended RF'ing!)


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Annika is 3 years old, 95 cm all, and weighs 16 kilos. She's rear facing in her Britax Hi-Way and has miles of space and weight left. In this seat she can stay rear facing to 55 lbs and at least age 4 since seat shell is high.

My son Daniel stayed rear facing to just over 4 years of age in this seat despite being quite tall.


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

3 1/2 years, 38 in, 32 pounds in a TrueFit Premiere.

Also a baby, 7 months, 27-ish inches, and 17-ish pounds in a Chicco KeyFit 30.

Nealy
mama to T, 12/02; L, 2/06; and O, 12/12/08


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

DS is 34 months, 32 lbs, and 37-ish inches. He is in a True Fit


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

DD2 is 34 months, somewhere around 25 lbs, er...totally blanking on height, but she's tiny all around, and RF in a Marathon. She's still on the first strap slot.


----------



## caitsaunt (May 6, 2009)

13 months, 24 pounds, about 31 inches (?)

Still very comfy in a Triumph.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

He's 2yrs 9mths, 29lbs and 36'. He's in a Britax/Marathon.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah is 2 years and 3.5 months, 26lb. 1oz., and 33" tall.


----------

